# Hack the NAV



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

Newbie here, so I apologize if this has already been posted, but I have not seen a thread on it.

Does anyone know how to hack the NAV to allow the passenger to program directions while driving? I assume the built-in blocking mechanism is some stupid Federal regulation, as I had it in my Mazda as well. 

Any info in much appreciated. Thx


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4548565


----------

